# The End - Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (Nov 20, 2020)

Might be the end


----------



## jobo (Nov 20, 2020)

better version


----------



## jobo (Nov 20, 2020)

why have you disliked the doors crane, its an all time classic


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 20, 2020)

Probably not the end.  Probably more of a transitioning.from what you used to do into something different.  Something always fills in the gaps


----------



## jobo (Nov 20, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> Probably not the end.  Probably more of a transitioning.from what you used to do into something different.  Something always fills in the gaps


usually  *polyfilla*


----------



## jobo (Nov 20, 2020)

you could always take up hand jive


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 20, 2020)

jobo said:


> you could always take up hand jive


Choose wisely.







Swords are being shipped in advance lol


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 21, 2020)

Am very sorry to hear Xue... but I will say don't rule out martial arts completely, I truly believe MA are for life, albeit taking different directions and forms. Evolving into the form that you currently need, to match where you are. My practice is certainly evolving from the 'harder, faster, stronger' school to a more relaxed, natural, connected and grounded approach.

Of course I don't know the severity of it, it sound bad, but there's always a different way to practice.

Take care buddy. Stick around these parts though


----------



## Buka (Nov 21, 2020)

What about a knee replacement?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 21, 2020)

Buka said:


> What about a knee replacement?



Not there yet apparently and the thought is I will ultimately just develop more scar tissue


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 21, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not there yet apparently and the thought is I will ultimately just develop more scar tissue



Hang in there. 
Heal and do what you can.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 21, 2020)

Rich Parsons said:


> Hang in there.
> Heal and do what you can.



Hey Rich, thanks

I have not given up yet, but it is getting a bit discouraging.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 22, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Hey Rich, thanks
> 
> I have not given up yet, but it is getting a bit discouraging.


My knee has gotten worse and worse and is quite bad at the moment... so can relate to that frustration and discouragement... but gonna start from the ground up with a rehab program, really take my time to progress slowly and strengthen everything.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 22, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> My knee has gotten worse and worse and is quite bad at the moment... so can relate to that frustration and discouragement... but gonna start from the ground up with a rehab program, really take my time to progress slowly and strengthen everything.



I'm doing the same thing....for the third time....for the same knee...so I guess this is round 3


----------



## granfire (Nov 22, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm doing the same thing....for the third time....for the same knee...so I guess this is round 3


Have a cane hand, brother, 
They make nice ones, with swords, too (probably not legal to carry in public though) 

I talked with a nurse once, her knee was basically shot and at one time when they had to go in and repair a tear they drilled holes in the ball of the bone so the scar tissue would sort of replace the cartilage that had worn off a long time ago. 
And I wondered why nobody had offered the chance to my husband. 

Alas. Hang in there. 
Scars are seldom a blessing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 22, 2020)

granfire said:


> Have a cane hand, brother,
> They make nice ones, with swords, too (probably not legal to carry in public though)
> 
> I talked with a nurse once, her knee was basically shot and at one time when they had to go in and repair a tear they drilled holes in the ball of the bone so the scar tissue would sort of replace the cartilage that had worn off a long time ago.
> ...



I currently have 4 canes, 2 aluminum, 1 ratan, 1 folding


----------



## granfire (Nov 22, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> I currently have 4 canes, 2 aluminum, 1 ratan, 1 folding


the folding one....is that like a nunchako?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 23, 2020)

granfire said:


> the folding one....is that like a nunchako?


----------



## granfire (Nov 23, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


>


I have seen them before, I was wondering about their special abilities in combat


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 23, 2020)

granfire said:


> I have seen them before, I was wondering about their special abilities in combat



To look scary while deploying.....because after that...it breaks if actually used for combat....other possible use...to make the other guy feel sorry for you and simply leave you alone


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 27, 2020)

They think they figured this out. The scar tissue is preventing the knee cap from sliding like it should when I straighten and bend it. Hey, it's a start. Now to loosen up the knee cap.....which to me is kind of creepy


----------



## Buka (Nov 27, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> They think they figured this out. The scar tissue is preventing the knee cap from sliding like it should when I straighten and bend it. Hey, it's a start. Now to loosen up the knee cap.....which to me is kind of creepy



Do you know how to loosen up a knee cap?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 27, 2020)

Buka said:


> Do you know how to loosen up a knee cap?



Yup, the showed me how..

Basically you take hold of it and move it around.
Apparently they slide over the joint when we bend our knees and mine isn't due to the scar tissue.
So I now have a lot of exercises and whenever I am sitting down I should move the knee cap (that is the creepy part for me) and before I stand I should massage the quads, extend the leg and...manually move the knee cap around a little bit


----------



## granfire (Nov 27, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> They think they figured this out. The scar tissue is preventing the knee cap from sliding like it should when I straighten and bend it. Hey, it's a start. Now to loosen up the knee cap.....which to me is kind of creepy



I heard a knee slapper once. 
I skipped my knee cap right across the pond....
(it's one of the jokes the undead ladies of World of Warcraft tell)


----------



## Buka (Nov 27, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yup, the showed me how..
> 
> Basically you take hold of it and move it around.
> Apparently they slide over the joint when we bend our knees and mine isn't due to the scar tissue.
> So I now have a lot of exercises and whenever I am sitting down I should move the knee cap (that is the creepy part for me) and before I stand I should massage the quads, extend the leg and...manually move the knee cap around a little bit



I'm on my way out the door right now. But later I'll PM you and tell you what was taught to me by a kinesiologist about another way to loosen it. Works great for us.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 27, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> They think they figured this out. The scar tissue is preventing the knee cap from sliding like it should when I straighten and bend it. Hey, it's a start. Now to loosen up the knee cap.....which to me is kind of creepy


Ah that makes alot of sense! I actually do that a bit (the patellar moving around/shaking exercise) to loosen it up, hoping it helps Xue!

I think it's possible to break up scar tissue... don't hold me to it haha, but I heard it's doable


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 27, 2020)

That's right, I did (and still do parts of it) this routine a bit for awhile, particularly the first exercise might be of use for you, it helps break up adhesions and scar tissue, but it's probably similar to what you're doing now, just sharing it along!






(Eric Wong has an amazing resource of videos for recovery from injury, worth checking out!)


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 27, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> They think they figured this out. The scar tissue is preventing the knee cap from sliding like it should when I straighten and bend it. Hey, it's a start. Now to loosen up the knee cap.....which to me is kind of creepy


That's good news


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 28, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yup, the showed me how..
> 
> Basically you take hold of it and move it around.
> Apparently they slide over the joint when we bend our knees and mine isn't due to the scar tissue.
> So I now have a lot of exercises and whenever I am sitting down I should move the knee cap (that is the creepy part for me) and before I stand I should massage the quads, extend the leg and...manually move the knee cap around a little bit


lol.. That's creepy for you?  How about this.  I used to play with my knee cap like that all the time as a kid and teen.  N As a kid I would do and creep my friends out. It was good for some laughs.  As a teen it was just something I did from time to time when my knees felt rusty.  But I haven't done it since I stopped doing competitive running.  

Hopefully the body will be able to repair a little of the scar tissue.  Did they recommend a specific diet to help with that or is permanent scar tissue?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 28, 2020)

Buka said:


> I'm on my way out the door right now. But later I'll PM you and tell you what was taught to me by a kinesiologist about another way to loosen it. Works great for us.



looking forward to the PM


----------

